# Were to find slingshot pouch leather



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i have been buying my leather for my slingshot bands on ebay from the local Micheal's craft store in small 8"by 11" sheets for their marked up price. In the past couple of days i have gotten complaints that the pouches have been breaking so i'm looking for an alternative leather supplier. I am wondering if anyone knows were i could get a large amount of leather, like 5-15 square feet for around $5 or so per square foot that is finished on one side and is good for slingshot pouches. Preferably some were in the U.S. because international shipping prices would not make it worth wile. thanks for the help

Devan


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

Don't know if any of this will match your specs, but McMaster Carr offers a pretty wide selection of cowhide, pigskin, etc. In case the link I paste doesn't work, just go to their website and search for "leather"
McMaster Carr Leather


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Tandy Leather Factory


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> Tandy Leather Factory


If one is near you that is even better because you can have the leather in your hand.

In fact I went to Tandy for some pigskin and cowhide a couple of months back and there wasn't the type of cowhide on hand I wanted (I'm picky). The pigskin they had, I felt were going to give me too much inferior areas of hide for the money. And between the two on hand, one would have been a real disaster. I don't say this to discourage but unless you have someone picking it out with your mind set and knowledge of it's use you are taking your chances sight unseen.

Though I am sure plenty of folks here buy with out getting a chance to have it in hand and do alright.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I go to garage sales, rummage sales, etc. and look for old leather purses, jackets, boots and the like. Make sure it is thick enough, typically for less than $2 you can get more than you need.


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

Sometimes old wallet leather makes very good pouches, although not sure if it's the most durable, but lets you get a good feel of the ammo through the leather....


----------



## rom69erz (Mar 23, 2011)

me too, i am using only old leather shoes.



watcher by night said:


> Sometimes old wallet leather makes very good pouches, although not sure if it's the most durable, but lets you get a good feel of the ammo through the leather....


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

mxred91 said:


> I go to garage sales, rummage sales, etc. and look for old leather purses, jackets, boots and the like. Make sure it is thick enough, typically for less than $2 you can get more than you need.


I buy leather jackets or trousers the leather is thin but usually just double it up and glue it, if it is still to thin just add another layer stand something heavy on it and leave for three or four hours to dry.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I got some of Flatband's cast off's awhile back, they were great even though they wouldn't have been up to his standards, since then I've been hitting the local craft store and picking up some leather from Tandy. Got one of my girl's old belts to cut up now. So I guess I use what ever I can find. Of course I'm not making any high tech pouches just something to hold a marble or rock.


----------



## Snipez (Dec 1, 2010)

What glue would you use to glue leather together I have an old leather of the wife but it's thin i have some gorilla glue but not sure if it's suitable ?

Atb rob


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Use a glue called "Barge cement".You can get it at Tandy Leather.They also have other leather glues and good advice.


----------

